# Table top Rping Groups



## NorthernMonkey (Jan 8, 2007)

I was wondering if there was a rping group local to me?

I live in Wakefield near Leeds in the UK and it's been a good few years since I played but I want to start again.

And if your in a group just post what you play and where you are below cheers.


----------

